# ASX silver stocks



## derangedlawyer (2 February 2021)

Some go with the silver ETF quoted on the ASX, ETPMAG as there isn't a silver equivalent of GDX (basket of mid-large sized gold miners) or GDXJ (junior gold miners).

So what are your favourite sexy looking silver miners listed on the ASX?

Quite a few mentioned here: https://smallcaps.com.au/silver-stocks-asx-ultimate-guide/


----------



## samuilk (2 February 2021)

TMZ
SLV


----------



## rederob (2 February 2021)

*Here's how we stand with Oz equities rising in price:*

Silver Mines (ASX: SVL) stock rose by 30% yesterday.
And that followed huge turnover in that stock last Friday.
The company has the large advanced Bowdens project in NSW. It has a mineral resource of 128 million tonnes at 40 grams per tonne silver, 0.38% zinc and 0.26% lead.

Golden Deeps (ASX: GED) owns ground adjoining Bowdens and last year identified a mineralised trend that continued into its project area. Shares were up 20% yesterday.

Investigator Resources (ASX: IVR) saw a 19.5% lift in the first hours of trade on Monday, again after a big price and volume jump on Friday.  The company has the Paris project which it claims to be Australia’s largest undeveloped silver deposit.

Manuka Resources (ASX: MKR) is redeveloping the Wonawinta mine near Cobar, originally opened by the former Cobar Consolidated Resources, and plans to be in production by mid-2021 and, in the second half of this year, become what is describes as Australia’s largest primary producer of silver.

Rimfire Pacific Mining (ASX: RIM) was up 10% on Monday morning, its Sorpresa gold-silver project in northern NSW now obviously gaining some fresh attention.

Mexico gold-silver explorer Mithril Resources (ASX: MTH) saw its shares gain 15% in morning trade.

Mothballed projects:​Azure Resources (ASX: AZS) last year mothballed its silver (and gold) plans in Mexico due to COVID-19 and instead bought projects in Western Australia.  Last week, Azure’s latest quarterly noted the Mexico projects remain on care and maintenance “due to the severe and deteriorating COVID-19 situation in that country”.
Up 20% went its shares in Monday morning trade.

Argent Minerals (ASX: ARD) was up more than 24%, and no doubt thanking itself for last year reviving its silver hopes at the Kempfield project in NSW.

*But the winner in the morning’s silver trade race was Thomson Resources (ASX: TMZ) which is now in the process of acquiring the Webbs and Conrad projects in NSW.  *Its stock had risen 42% by just after midday.

(The largest silver producer in Australia will, however, remain to be South32 (ASX: S32) with its Cannington mine in Queensland, where it is mined along with lead.)


----------



## explod (2 February 2021)

Was considering a similar post rederob.  Well put together.


----------



## rederob (2 February 2021)

explod said:


> Was considering a similar post rederob.  Well put together.



Looks like the reddit team is *raising *anything and everything with a silver lining except S32, which I hold.
On the fundamentals side, apparently some US bullion chains websites are saying they have no stock!
If the trend to buy physical lasts longer than the week, then the squeeze on shorts will be even more powerful than the job reddit did on Gamestop. 
I will watch with envy.


----------



## Metal Teeth (2 February 2021)

Myanmar Metals might be cheap due a little military hoo-ha. Interesting to see what happens once the halt lifts.


----------



## derangedlawyer (2 February 2021)

Thank you Rederob, great post.


----------



## derangedlawyer (2 February 2021)

In Jan 1980 the CFTC increased margin requirements to like 50% and no longer allowed new longs, forcing the Hunts brothers to liquidate some of their leveraged long positions; recently robinhood went short 130% of a stock and no longer allowed longs on GME with the CFTC all good with it. I'm a bit skeptical of a retail / reddit driven short squeeze of silver; regulators are there specifically to crush the little investors, but silver and platinum look good nevertheless.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

derangedlawyer said:


> Thank you Rederob, great post.



reaad very similar words here:









						Australian silver stocks soar after Reddit crowd turns attention to squeezing metal supply
					

It turns out that surges in silver stock prices and volumes on Friday at the ASX was just a curtain-raiser for Monday’s action.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## derangedlawyer (2 February 2021)

There you go.. CME raised silver futures margins by 18% about an hour ago. Margin hikes are a great indicator to evaluate a rally's underlying strength.


----------



## samuilk (2 February 2021)

Nothing is really moving today


----------



## frugal.rock (2 February 2021)

rederob said:


> Looks like the reddit team is *raising *anything and everything with a silver lining except S32, which I hold.



When I think S32, I think coal at Illawarra.... collapsing caves on Aboriginal heritage sites....


----------



## peter2 (2 February 2021)

I'm not expecting further increases in silver. The market is too big, even for a combined group of retail/pro traders. If silver gets back above  yesterday's high ~29.60 in the next week I'll stand corrected. 

The froth has been blown off yesterday's price spikes in silver companies. I'll be evaluating the pullbacks. Stocks that have a 100% pull back will be binned. A pullback of 50% or less will attract my interest.


----------



## Balder (2 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> I'm not expecting further increases in silver. The market is too big, even for a combined group of retail/pro traders. If silver gets back above  yesterday's high ~29.60 in the next week I'll stand corrected.
> 
> The froth has been blown off yesterday's price spikes in silver companies. I'll be evaluating the pullbacks. Stocks that have a 100% pull back will be binned. A pullback of 50% or less will attract my interest.



Same.

Thought it looked toppy yesterday and didn’t believe WSB nonsense too much, it might have sparked some interest but all around the globe, supposed physical shortage was for me just bullion dealers holding back to get a better price.

Let’s see how low they all go and stabilise first, the silver price move In N.Y hours will probably dictate the next move.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 February 2021)

I would agree there and would note, gold still stand offish, lithium hot but hitting tops and rotating hard, oil- steady as she goes.
Imo,
Uranium, nickel, copper, graphite and rare earths are the current place to be, with my current emphasis on Uranium.


----------



## mullokintyre (2 February 2021)

derangedlawyer said:


> There you go.. CME raised silver futures margins by 18% about an hour ago. Margin hikes are a great indicator to evaluate a rally's underlying strength.



From Kitco



> Dahdah added that the fallout from higher silver prices is that the CME might be forced to raise its margins for the precious metal. This move could force some investors out of the marketplace, he added.
> 
> “In 2011, when silver prices rallied, initial and maintenance requirements at the CME rose by 84% in eight days. This, in turn, led to a 20% drop in silver prices as some speculators were unable or unwilling to bear the costs of holding positions,” he said.


----------



## derangedlawyer (3 February 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> From Kitco



In short, the CME is the only reason why silver (tiny market) isn't trading 23 times higher.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2021)

Has any one got any more silver heavy stocks to add to my watchlist? Tks.


----------



## finicky (25 October 2021)

SSR Mining Inc (SSR) has a 'simple dig and truck' silver mine in Argentina that profitably produces 6-7m ozs per year @ US$16-17/oz. Moreover, has a latent Ag project in Mexico with a *500moz* resource which it is said will likely be sold off at higher Ag prices.

Kingsgate (KCN) will still have an investment in Nueva Esperanza in Chile when that project is formally acquired, as part of the deal is shares in the acquirer. When Kingsgate regains control of Chatree in Thailand it will be a silver by product gold miner.

There are, and venture to say, will be no primary silver companies worthy of investment in Australia. The explorer/developers have been set up to make managements rich in the next silver wave, investors will be destroyed. Taking a cynical approach and using them as silver 'tokens' for a spec trading approach will probably successfully fleece enough mugs. 

*Australian juniors poised to burst into the silver market*, lol

So, what better time for the Australian silver sector to be on a tear?
Investigator Resources (ASX: IVR) is well advanced with its Paris silver project in South Australia. The latest resource for the project totals 53.1 million ounces contained (and 73% in the indicated category).
Last year Argent Minerals (ASX: ARD) revived exploration at the Kempfield project in NSW, its latest quarterly quoting intercepts up to 36m at 96.05 grams per tonne silver.
Also in NSW, Silver Mines (ASX: SVL) is in the final stages of the approvals process for its Bowdens project east of Mudgee, with its 29 million tonne resource, containing 66.32Moz of silver.
And Thomson Resources (ASX: TMZ) has four silver projects, all advanced.
The emerging Australian primary suppliers may have got their timing just right.









						Silver supply doubts grow as Australia gears up to bring on mines
					

Signs are emerging that the silver sector is facing a shake-up — and one that could play into the hands of primary producers of the metal. This is coming




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2021)

I have in the past used the ETF  SLV on the NYSE as a trading vehicle.
I look at the  silver price against the UD/USD pair to try and maximise the potential returns and/or reduce the potential losses.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2021)

finicky said:


> There are, and venture to say, will be no primary silver companies worthy of investment in Australia. The explorer/developers have been set up to make managements rich in the next silver wave, investors will be destroyed. Taking a cynical approach and using them as silver 'tokens' for a spec trading approach will probably successfully fleece enough mugs.




They all seem pretty small scale when looking at the current top ten producing mines on a pa basis. Perhaps Australia is just not endowed with it compared to Mexico, or the Andes. Cannington (South32) made the top 10 last year, but stocks are dwindling. South has actually had a pretty good 2 years since the bottom of Covid. But, they're obviously got more irons in the fire than Cannington. Maybe finding a decent scale silver play on the ASX is not possible. Although, I suppose if silver breaks out those little miners will respond.


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2021)

I noticed South 32 is in the list.
It owns operates the Cannington mine which  few years ago was the biggest in the world.
Falling grades and lower mining activity have pushed it well down the list.
It is still the biggest in Australia, but its a pretty small part of S32's income base. 
It is moving away from metallurgical coal to  base metals.
When you look at the breakdown, of revenue, Alumina and Aliminium make up about 4 billion revenue, Manganese 1.5 billion,  coal 1 billion and copper silver lead etc make up about 1.7 bill.
The sale of coal assets in Sth Africa and purchase of a copper mine in Chile highlights its further move to base metals.
The silver part is just too small to have a material effect on the SP.
If you are willing to trade on international markets, CDE, which used to be Coeur De Lune  silver mines, is another I have traded in the past, though it has become as much a gold interest as a silver interest.
Hecla mining is a Canadian silver miner that is one of the few almost pure silver plays, and is one I have started doing a bit of research on.
Mick


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2022)

Are any ASF members up to speed on the latest gun Silver ASX stocks. 

I was following them in 2020-21 but am a bit clueless atm. lol always clueless, but more so on Silver.  

The POS seems low, below US$20 and looks as if it may head lower, so I'd like to prepare for the next up-cycle for ASX Silver stocks. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (2 July 2022)

nothing on my radar as a ( mostly ) silver play   , SVL looks to be too far away  from a profit  for me 

 my silver exposure is mainly  via co-products  of miners making the thick end from other minerals 

 ( various , gold and copper miners and S32  )


----------



## Telamelo (2 July 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Are any ASF members up to speed on the latest gun Silver ASX stocks.
> 
> I was following them in 2020-21 but am a bit clueless atm. lol always clueless, but more so on Silver.
> 
> ...



@Garpal Gumnut I know of a couple of ASX Silver stocks namely MKR and ADT in addition to SVL that @divs4ever already mentioned above


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 July 2022)

Telamelo said:


> @Garpal Gumnut I know of a couple of ASX Silver stocks namely MKR and ADT in addition to SVL that @divs4ever already mentioned above



Do you have any reasons you must Buy a Passage on a Sinking SILVER Ship ATM
If So?   Do So!
My only advice to you is to keep your wife and children far away from your urge to go a Sailing for Silver
Silver has hit a real storm!
This is like a Perfect Storm which is hit with 3 black Swan Events

I will publish the Silver Chart tomorrow in "Storm at Sea"

PLEASE  !   Don't do anything in the meantime!


----------



## moXJO (2 July 2022)

Silver went down because I was thinking of selling off my physical holdings.


----------



## qldfrog (3 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> Silver went down because I was thinking of selling off my physical holdings.



A sign..of God?...that you should not sell.. definitely not your physical holding... or sell to me😊


----------



## moXJO (3 July 2022)

qldfrog said:


> A sign..of God?...that you should not sell.. definitely not your physical holding... or sell to me😊



I figured I can overcharge on ebay after looking at the prices.


----------



## divs4ever (3 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> I figured I can overcharge on ebay after looking at the prices.



research the premiums from the dealers first  , a very different price on the spot market  compared to 'take it home in your pocket/truck '

 almost tempted to team up with @qldfrog  to make an offer


----------



## moXJO (3 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> almost tempted to team up with @qldfrog  to make an offer



You two ain't suckers. I always try and extract as much as I can.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> You two ain't suckers. I always try and extract as much as I can.



Come in spinner


----------

